# mishele's coddling critique thread!!



## mishele (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm feeling bad for all the people that are just too afraid to post photos in those "brutally honest" threads!! So please feel free to post your photos here! I promise to do whatever I can to make you feel good about yourself and your photography! :lmao::thumbup:


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 15, 2011)

My kinda place!


----------



## onerugrat (Nov 15, 2011)

Mac basking in the sun.






[/url]


----------



## kundalini (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks babe.......


----------



## mishele (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, what an amazing shot!! You are sooo lucky to have such a cute dog!! 
I believe you caught the mood perfectly in this shot! Mac looks so relaxed laying out in the sun!! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## mishele (Nov 15, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Thanks babe.......



I have to say that this is one of my favorite shots of yours!! You have really out done yourself here! I have no idea how you taught that dog to wink like that, but I am beyond impressed!! You should prolly start your own Photography biz!! I can see you making a lot of money taking pictures of dogs!! Thank you soooo much for posting this! You have made my day!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 15, 2011)

This thread delivers


----------



## StringThing (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh man!  I *cannot* pass up this opportunity.  




Brutus at rest by stringthing68, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 15, 2011)

I owned this motorcycle 19 months at time of photo.  Not bad mileage?  Did I bomb this pic? Should i have excluded my cell phone with date? Important to know I might put it on FB one day


----------



## camz (Nov 15, 2011)

:lmao:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 15, 2011)

My pic for review.  Can't you feel the angst?!  It's an abstract / minimalist masterpiece!  Is it a propeller?  Is it a weed eater?  WTF is it?  Drama everywhere!

It can be yours for $3.7M.


----------



## onerugrat (Nov 15, 2011)

ive had several bikes but thats the first time Ive seen outside on the display? what is that?




Mishele is going to have a zillion "liked" by the new year!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 15, 2011)

onerugrat said:


> ive had several bikes but thats the* first time Ive seen outside on the display? what is that*?
> 
> 
> Mishele is going to have a zillion "liked" by the new year!



The temperature outside


----------



## CMfromIL (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's my entry.  

1.  My childrens pets.  They like to listen to Glenn Beck, but that's rather obvious.






2.  I like to call this one "Whats for Dinner?".  One of my better pizza's, not to mention photograph.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 15, 2011)

damn that pizza looks tastey!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 15, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> damn that pizza looks tastey!



indeed it does


----------



## jake337 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swift kick in the face!






and

Smiles all around!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 15, 2011)

Mishele - You are an absolute Doll for doing this. Go easy on me, please, cuz if this goes really well, I have many more unusual shots like this for you to critique. Thanks for the look!


----------



## Meekminx (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you Georgie Girl! I actually hurt myself laughing! (no joke...ow)

I can't touch that joke. I'm still a lady until midnight.


----------



## mishele (Nov 15, 2011)

Please excuse the delay on critique!! I am so looking forward to commenting on each and everyone of your posts!!! I'm sure that I will be blown away by the talent!!


----------



## jake337 (Nov 15, 2011)

mishele said:


> Please excuse the delay on critique!! I am so looking forward to commenting on each and everyone of your posts!!! I'm sure that I will be blown away by the talent!!



Preparing to be coddled....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## mishele (Nov 15, 2011)

StringThing said:


> Oh man!  I *cannot* pass up this opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE black cats!!! The cat's personality just oozes through the shot! The sharpness of the whiskers is just amazing!! You are well on your way to being a successful photographer!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## camz (Nov 15, 2011)

you guys are killing me. 

 Perks of a shallow demeanor.


----------



## mishele (Nov 15, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> I owned this motorcycle 19 months at time of photo.  Not bad mileage?  Did I bomb this pic? Should i have excluded my cell phone with date? Important to know I might put it on FB one day



Wow, what a story this shot tells!! You captured a moment in time like no other! The time, calendar and weather are all there to help paint the picture of a beautiful day out for a drive! Great shot!! Keep shooting!! I can't wait to follow your work!


----------



## mishele (Nov 15, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> My pic for review.  Can't you feel the angst?!  It's an abstract / minimalist masterpiece!  Is it a propeller?  Is it a weed eater?  WTF is it?  Drama everywhere!
> 
> It can be yours for $3.7M.


I'm trying to restrain my excitement over this shot but I don't know if I can!! You have captured something that I wouldn't have believed I'd ever see!! The lines in this shot are just amazing! The arm draws my eye right into the middle just to be bounced back out by the metal arms. But my favorite part of the shot is the left side where you found repeating white lines! Just incredible!! You are an ARTIST!!


----------



## mishele (Nov 15, 2011)

CMfromIL said:


> Here's my entry.
> 
> 1.  My childrens pets.  They like to listen to Glenn Beck, but that's rather obvious.
> 
> ...



I prefer to only comment on one photo per post but I don't want to hurt your feeling so I will do them both. 

1. This shot gave me side stitches!! This is sooo freakin funny!! I can only imagine what those little guys are thinking right now! (PLEASE change the channel!!) lol This must of been a very time consuming shot for you, I can't imagine all the out takes that you must of gone through. Great job!
2. I have to agree w/ you that this is one of the best shots I have seen from you! I can actually taste and smell the pizza! I do believe your decision on putting the subject in the middle was right on!! Compositional masterpiece!! You truly are a talented artist!! 

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## invisible (Nov 15, 2011)

mishele, no offense but I think your critique is a tad too harsh.


----------



## mishele (Nov 15, 2011)

invisible said:


> mishele, no offense but I think your critique is a tad too harsh.


Hey, it's hard ****ing work being this ****ing nice!!! Sorry....I mean.......I will try to improve and make this a positive experience for everyone.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



Spicy sauce or sweet?  My homemade sauce is sweet/tangy with just a bit of a kick.


----------



## LightSpeed (Nov 15, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> I owned this motorcycle 19 months at time of photo.  Not bad mileage?  Did I bomb this pic? Should i have excluded my cell phone with date? Important to know I might put it on FB one day




I own that motorcycle NOW.
That is a Kawasaki zx1400


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 15, 2011)

As I had suspected, this "nice coddle critique" thread delivers


----------



## ottor (Nov 15, 2011)

I have no idea why nobody likes this photo - I'll post it here to get some coddling and extremely positive critique and feedback !  (Boy, do you have
your'e work cut out for you on this one..)


OK ................ GO!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 15, 2011)

Okay Mish, one that's a bit more serious.  Whaddaya think?


----------



## mishele (Nov 15, 2011)

jake337 said:


> Swift kick in the face!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.
Talk about the right place at the right time!! I can't believe you found 2 people fighting in the park!! It looks like that chick is getting the best of him....lol I love the background, I think it really adds to the chaos of the shot. We might have our next big photojournalist right here!!
2.
What a nice, feel good shot!  This might be your best shot in this thread!  Keep shooting you are inspirational!


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 15, 2011)

BLT!


----------



## mishele (Nov 15, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Mishele - You are an absolute Doll for doing this. Go easy on me, please, cuz if this goes really well, I have many more unusual shots like this for you to critique. Thanks for the look!


How could you go wrong w/ this shot!! It leaves me deeply intrigued! How did all that money get into that bag?!! I'm guessing you are a stripper and a good one at that! I love strippers!! I have nothing bad to say about a working girl! You know....ya gotta get paid!! You have talent!!! Keep shooting and keep posting!!


----------



## unpopular (Nov 15, 2011)

MISHELE WINS THE INTERNETS!






AND THAT'S NOT ALL: So does everyone else! No lousy participation ribbons here!

And here is a nice victory song for EVERYONE!


----------



## invisible (Nov 15, 2011)

mishele said:


> How could you go wrong w/ this shot!! It leaves me deeply intrigued! How did all that money get into that bag?!! I'm guessing you are a stripper and a good one at that! I love strippers!! I have nothing bad to say about a working girl! You know....ya gotta get paid!! You have talent!!! Keep shooting and keep posting!!


Unimpeachable critique, this one is a winner. FWIW, I love strippers as well, something to keep in mind for our next meet up in rural North Dakota.


----------



## mishele (Nov 15, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



This is a very thought provoking shot!! I have sooo many questions!!
What kinda sandwich is that?
Were the splatter marker of sauce planned or did the model actually eat the sandwich?
Does he have any napkins?
Why doesn't he have a napkin?
Are they out of napkins?
Can someone please get him a napkin!!!!
Great shot!!  I could just go on and on.......GO PRO!!


----------



## mishele (Nov 15, 2011)

invisible said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > How could you go wrong w/ this shot!! It leaves me deeply intrigued! How did all that money get into that bag?!! I'm guessing you are a stripper and a good one at that! I love strippers!! I have nothing bad to say about a working girl! You know....ya gotta get paid!! You have talent!!! Keep shooting and keep posting!!
> ...


It's a plan!! First lap dance is on me!! I mean.....I'll pay for the first one!! lol


----------



## Derrel (Nov 15, 2011)

mishele[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> This is a very thought provoking shot!! I have sooo many questions!!
> What kinda sandwich is that?
> Were the splatter marker of sauce planned or did the model actually eat the sandwich?
> Does he have any napkins?
> ...



Okay, now I could be wrong, but I THINK THAT WHITE THING to the right of his dinner plate is a...napkin...looks like a napkin....now,speaking of NAPKINS, this has simply GOT to be the absolute funniest "napkin in restaurant" video ever captured on video. I: found the links to this video on Sports-Illustrated web site; the funny thing is that the guy in the video was a "drunk mystery man",eating a napkin at a Los Angles Denny's at around 3:00 AM in January of 2011. The man was unknown, unidentified, for about 280,000 hits over several months on YouTube, and THEN somebody said, "Hey, that guy is Mike Parker, the broadcast announcer for all of Oregon State University's TV coverage!!!" And lo and behold, it was Parker...

Part 1:  





Part 2:


----------



## mishele (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL Derrel!!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 16, 2011)

top~


----------



## StringThing (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome Derrel.  Rhetorical question: How the heck does one get so drunk as to not notice, or have a desire, to eat a NAPKIN?


----------



## Overread (Nov 16, 2011)

*my new favourite thread!*

Ok Mish I'm up for it - coddle this as best you can!







though I warn you that if you do chances are you'll come away with a layer of fur all over you


----------



## mishele (Nov 16, 2011)

ottor said:


> I have no idea why nobody likes this photo - I'll post it here to get some coddling and extremely positive critique and feedback ! (Boy, do you have
> your'e work cut out for you on this one..)
> 
> 
> OK ................ GO!



It's amazing how 4 letters on a stone can provoke such sadness. I can't help but to wonder what cut this precious life so short and how the family endure such pain. By taking this picture, you have extended the life of this child through art. This child reminds us just how fragile life is and not to take it for granted. Thanks for sharing!! This shot won't be easily forgotten.


----------



## mishele (Nov 16, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Okay Mish, one that's a bit more serious. Whaddaya think?



OMG....someone pinch me!! You just may be the most handsome man I have ever seen!  Were you in that movie Roadhouse??!! You look like a movie star!! Ok sexiness aside, great focus on the eye, you are staring straight through me! I feel the connection.
POST MORE!! Now I need a cold shower.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 16, 2011)

mishele said:


> I have to say that this is one of my favorite shots of yours!! You have really out done yourself here! I have no idea how you taught that dog to wink like that, but I am beyond impressed!! You should prolly start your own Photography biz!! I can see you making a lot of money taking pictures of dogs!! Thank you soooo much for posting this! You have made my day!





mishele said:


> OMG....someone pinch me!! You just may be the most handsome man I have ever seen!  Were you in that movie Roadhouse??!! You look like a movie star!! Ok sexiness aside, great focus on the eye, you are staring straight through me! I feel the connection.
> POST MORE!! Now I need a cold shower.


It should go without saying, but this critique thread is the *BESTEST EVER* !!!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's a photo I shot when I was twelve years old. I used a Ricoh "Super Richoflex" camera, an inexpensive one from the late-1950's I'd estimate, loaded with Verichrome Pan B&W film. I developed the negatives about six years after they had been exposed, from a batch of frozen film rolls!!! Then, earlier this year, I pulled out the negatives, and literally taped one to a window with a couple sheets of typing paper taped to the outside, and I snapped this "picture of a negative", and saw the very first "positive image" of this scene...literally *THIRTY-FIVE YEARS after I made the original exposure...





Salmon Fishing Trip, 1976

*Yeah, I am a procrastinator...


----------



## ISO (Nov 16, 2011)

MIght as well...











Pomegranate and a wasp.

All on a fully manual lens.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 16, 2011)

This dude wouldn't give up some %$#$ing GREY POUPON!?


----------



## kundalini (Nov 16, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Here's a photo I shot when I was twelve years old. ..........*Salmon Fishing Trip, 1976*


Thanks Derrel, you've made my day.    



I graduated high school in '76.    ldman:


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi Mishele, can you go to my flickr site and tell me what you think of my pictures? I have just over 1000 of them there for your kind review. Thanks!


----------



## Compaq (Nov 16, 2011)

Epic thread. Here's our cat, Tassen, before and after being shaved (due to poor fur). I'd like comments on the last one.


----------



## ADavis85 (Nov 17, 2011)

Fall colors, and a touch of bokeh.


----------



## jake337 (Nov 17, 2011)

mishele said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > Okay Mish, one that's a bit more serious. Whaddaya think?
> ...



Rockstar from mars perhaps?  Don't tell me you have tiger blood!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 22, 2011)

top~


----------



## Overread (Nov 22, 2011)

Mish has abandoned us - I feel unloved now


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

Don't worry..she's just over coddling Cloud at the moment...He's had a verrryy busy day.


----------

